# card reader problem



## moddinati

I have the Soyo Bayone XP 9-in-1 card reader installed on a windows xp system.  The computer recognizes the different drives of the card reader, but when I insert a card I am unable to read from it.  The indicator light on the card reader comes on that I have inserted a card, but when i try to open the drive(in this case the F: drive) I get the following error: 


		Code:
	

F:\ is not accessible
incorrect function


When I go into the Computer Management, and look at disk management, the F: drive does not show up, but all the others do.  I booted a ubuntu live cd and it had no problem reading the card, so i think the hardware and the card itself is fine.  I tried removing the drivers in device manager and rebooting the PC so it would reinstall them, all to no avail.

I'm completely stumped, any suggestions?


----------



## alexyu

Your lucky. I get the "Please insert a disk into 'removable disk G:'" when I try to read a card. 
Maybe the solution you will get will work in my case too


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Windows is crap when comes about new stuff. It is still with the old floppy drives (I still use one), not card readers.
My MP4 player appeared in My computer like this:
Drive H: when opening "Please insert a disk into removable disk H:"
Drive I: working
Maybe in my case the H: drive would be an SD card (because my MP4 player has a SD card slot), but since i never tried i don't know.


----------



## cohen

Is the card reader USB????

if so, try a different USB port.


----------



## moddinati

cohen said:


> Is the card reader USB????
> 
> if so, try a different USB port.



Its an internal card reader.  It was working before, but for some reason it just stopped, not really sure why (or even when exactly).


----------



## Egon

Back in the day, when everyone used floppies, I had a defect in my drive that would only read the floppy if I crammed a pencil in there with it to push it down. A few days ago my SD reader started to give me the "Please insert a disk into removable disk blah:" So I took it out and then reinserted it, pushing up on it slightly. It started to read the SD card just fine then. If I stopped pushing up it would "disconnect" it.


----------



## alexyu

I am going to disconnect it too. I'll let you know if it worked.


----------



## cohen

moddinati said:


> Its an internal card reader.  It was working before, but for some reason it just stopped, not really sure why (or even when exactly).



have you uninstalled anything recently???

could be a driver problem....

please check in device manager and see if it appears there and see if there is a exclamation mark.

To get device manager do the following:

Right-click on my computer
Manage
Device Manager

Thanks.


----------



## moddinati

cohen said:


> have you uninstalled anything recently???
> 
> could be a driver problem....
> 
> please check in device manager and see if it appears there and see if there is a exclamation mark.
> 
> To get device manager do the following:
> 
> Right-click on my computer
> Manage
> Device Manager
> 
> Thanks.




I went into device manager before, didn't see much about the USB.  I tried deleting the card reader drivers and rebooting so it would reinstall the card reader, but that didn't help.

Well, this happened quite a while ago and its not my PC so i'm not really sure what changed on the system.  I did found out that the card reader may have stopped working after a secondary hard drive was removed from the system.  In the device manager, I do have a little yellow warning on the RAID Controller.  Could this be what is causing the problem?  If so, how do I go about fixing it.


----------



## gla3dr

I don't know about the raid controller problem but I recently got an SDHC card and my reader wasn't reading it. I tried a different card and it worked fine. I found out that an SD card reader will not read an SDHC card. You need an SDHC card reader for that. It gave me the "Please insert a disk..." message as if there was no disk at all.


----------

